# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  FlightGear rendering problem on Gutsy w/ ATI

## nandim.

When the game loads I get strange colors (solid black, white, yellow and orange at most) on everything (planes, terrain, sky, panel)... 
I used apt-get to install it.

I'm using a fresh install of Gutsy, have installed ATI newest driver with ENVY.
All other games and programs works fine (i.e True Combat), GoogleEarth and Compiz.

OBS: compiz was off when I start it.

Anyone has the solution? or the same problem?!

thx

----------


## librano

hi,

i am facing the same problem... its like the textures are not being rendered... i can see the outline of the cockpit dash, the terrain and sky.. but no textures... anybody got any fixes?

I am using the ATI drivers installed using Envy on a GUtsy-based system.

----------


## viciouslime

Are you usin 1.0.0 or the one in the repos? I had a problem with strange white "triangles" appearing across the sky. My solution was to change the menus so they're not transparent. To do this, open ~/.fgfs/autosave.xml and edit:


```
<gui>
      <current-style type="int">1</current-style>
      <devel-widgets type="bool">false</devel-widgets>
    </gui>
```

To read:


```
<gui>
      <current-style type="int">1</current-style>
      <devel-widgets type="bool">false</devel-widgets>
    </gui>
```

Notice the 0 has become a 1. Not sure if this will help you guys though...

----------


## visionary

Maybe you could try the following which i harvested from some other websites which helped me greatly with Flightgear in Gusty....

1)When you start flight gear, consider starting with the following options in your command.... (You can read more from here http://mail.flightgear.org/pipermail...ay/010980.html )

> --control=mouse
> --disable-intro-music
> --disable-random-objects
> --disable-sound
> --disable-hud-3d
> --disable-specular-highlight
> --fog-fastest
> --model-hz=60
> --geometry=800x600
> --visibility=10000.0
> --fov=50
> 
> --prop:/sim/rendering/static-lod/detailed=500
> --prop:/sim/rendering/static-lod/rough=5000
> --prop:/sim/rendering/static-lod/bare=15000
> --prop:/environment/clouds/layer[1]/coverage="clear"
> --log-level=alert

That actually improved a little.....Now for the biggest improvement i go was to to do the following.....

2) downloaded driconf (sudo apt-get install driconf)

3)Then edit device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to show as

Section "Device"
Identifier "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"
Driver "ati"
*BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
Option "AGPMode" "4"
Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"
Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"
Option "EnableDepthMoves" "true"
Option "GARTSize" "64"
Option "AGPSize" "64"
Option "backingstore" "on"
Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"*
EndSection


Though i am using Nvidia card, i added those lines (in bold)  in my xorg.conf file.

Now restart your system and enjoy your flight gear.
Hope that helps!

Cheers!

----------


## FokkerCharlie

Hi

I don't know if you/anyone else is still having the same problem, but I found a solution to mine:

Start FG in the normal way. Select 'View' drop-down menu (one from the left- you may not be able to read the labels!) Select 'Rendering Options' (fourth choice) Uncheck 'Use Point Sprites for Runway Lights' (fourth check-box)

When you come to quit FG, do so by menu: File...Exit, rather than closing the window to save this setting.

I hope that this works for you, and you can enjoy FlightGear.

Charlie

----------


## rosendahl

> Hi
> 
> I don't know if you/anyone else is still having the same problem, but I found a solution to mine:
> 
> Start FG in the normal way. Select 'View' drop-down menu (one from the left- you may not be able to read the labels!) Select 'Rendering Options' (fourth choice) Uncheck 'Use Point Sprites for Runway Lights' (fourth check-box)
> 
> When you come to quit FG, do so by menu: File...Exit, rather than closing the window to save this setting.
> 
> I hope that this works for you, and you can enjoy FlightGear.
> ...


Thanks, worked for me.

----------


## cykze

This is what it looks like for me:

Picture 1
Picture 2

Does it look the same for you?

----------


## rosendahl

> This is what it looks like for me:
> 
> Picture 1
> Picture 2
> 
> Does it look the same for you?


It looked exactly like that. It helped turning 'Use Point Sprites for Runway Lights' off.

----------


## cykze

Isn't this the second menu and then the forth choice?
http://hem.bredband.net/b362807/fgfs_view_menu.png

That just shows this window:
http://hem.bredband.net/b362807/fgfs_window.png

Thus no "fourth check-box".

Am I missing something?

----------


## rosendahl

Check my screenshot, I think it helps.  :Smile:

----------


## cykze

Strange. You have 10 choices in the View-menu whereas I'm just having 6. Perhaps we don't have the same versions. I'm using the flighgear package (0.9.10-2ubuntu) from the Gutsy universe repository. Do you use the same?

----------


## rosendahl

No. Installed from debs found here:
http://www.getdeb.net/app/FlightGear (1.0.0)

----------


## cykze

Now it works! Thanks a alot!

----------


## FokkerCharlie

cykze

If you can't see that menu option, try starting FG from FGrun graphical launcher.  For some reason, starting from the command-line resulted in a similar situation for me, too.

Charlie

----------

